# 1990 Stumpjumper, my new project :)



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

I have been idly waiting for a box to arrive with a project bike inside. 

Well, today the box arrived and inside it is a 1990 Specialized Stumpjumper Comp, almost 100% completely original except for the Q?R skewers. 

I plan to strip, clean, polish and rebuild this bike to look as clean as a used 22yr old bike can look :thumbsup:

Will post more pics once I get started on the strip and clean :thumbsup:


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

looks great. love the black cantis. great score.


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

Does anyone know what the grips are? and if so does anyone have a nos pair they are willing to sell me?

Cheers
Shane


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

That is as nice as they come. Great score


----------



## ResidentRider (Sep 11, 2012)

I like it. Take it for a ride and re-live the golden age of mountain bikes.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i remember drooling for that bike on a bike shop in may 1990. make it extra drooling. Had never imagined any bicycle could be that sexy.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Always a sucker for those early 90's Stumpjumpers. That thing is a cream puff!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

Rumpfy said:


> Always a sucker for those early 90's Stumpjumpers. That thing is a cream puff!


And how about those tires


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

If you're looking to get rid of the tires please let me know!


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

Retro Dude said:


> If you're looking to get rid of the tires please let me know!


Not a snowballs chance in hell 

Sorry.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

I always like riding 22 year old tires!. 

Excellent find!, Welcome to the Steel Stumpy club.


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

Understood, been looking for a set for my Yo.

Excellent find.


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

So after the weekend there has been a little progress.

Stripped the bike and started to clean, polish and assemble again.

This is where she stands as of today


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice stumpy


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i have that fork on one of my bikes.. it's the best unicrown i have ever ridden. Never rode a steel stumpy though..


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> i have that fork on one of my bikes.. it's the best unicrown i have ever ridden. Never rode a steel stumpy though..


You need to try more forks.


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

colker1 said:


> i have that fork on one of my bikes.. it's the best unicrown i have ever ridden. Never rode a steel stumpy though..


I rode and raced a "92" Stumpy back in the day and was one of my favourite bikes


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, after a week of late night and early morning tinkering, cleaning, polishing and rebuilding the bike is done.

Everything is as it came out of the box except for grips, new computer battery and a little different cable routing.

I couldn't be happier with the result 

The bike is as it was purchased by the original and only owner back when his boys were racing mtb (1990) and he decided to join in for the occasional ride with them.

Thankfully for me the bike was apparently stored under lock and key whilst their Dad was away working which allowed the bike to remain in pristine condition :thumbsup:

More pics to follow


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

shanesbw said:


> Well, after a week of late night and early morning tinkering, cleaning, polishing and rebuilding the bike is done.
> 
> Everything is as it came out of the box except for grips, new computer battery and a little different cable routing.
> 
> ...


*WOW!*

Show your NORBA card, sign in and grab your number...

Very nice!!!


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

It's looking good, great job.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Love it. We need more Stumpjumpers here.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Great job, bike almost looks to good to ride...almost.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

The red lettering on the white downtube makes me want to quit whatver i am doing and pedal away.


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

So here are the other pics I promised 
I love how this takes me back to when I started riding and racing MTB, the same year, same style of bike (my first was a Shogun Prairie Breaker Expert) and it just screams ride me!!!!!


----------



## gocard (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks fantastic, shanesbw! You've inspired me to make my mid-90s Specialized Hardrock look as new as it can as well. Your bike looks like it is a lot of fun to ride. 

Question: did you replace any parts and if so, were they parts that are still easy to find? I'm new to mountain bike components and don't know how many parts from a 15+ year old bike are still replaceable. It's in reasonable condition...so just debating whether it's worth it to try fixing up.


----------



## bucktruck (Jan 8, 2006)

Amazing. I remember when I had a Turbo saddle that looked that good.

Barely. 

Go ride that thing!


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

gocard said:


> Looks fantastic, shanesbw! You've inspired me to make my mid-90s Specialized Hardrock look as new as it can as well. Your bike looks like it is a lot of fun to ride.
> 
> Question: did you replace any parts and if so, were they parts that are still easy to find? I'm new to mountain bike components and don't know how many parts from a 15+ year old bike are still replaceable. It's in reasonable condition...so just debating whether it's worth it to try fixing up.


The only things I replaced on the bike were the grips, which were split beyond repair and the Q/R skewers, which I found NOS on ebay 

Parts for these old bikes are still around and some fetch a pretty high price too.
Used parts are pretty reasonable though 

Always worth restoring an oldie :thumbsup:


----------



## cyb (Nov 21, 2009)

it was really a beautiful work and the bike seems shiny and pretty new 
as teenager, i've always dreamed about it 
good work :thumbsup:

cyb


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Did you ditch the cheesy rubber hoods for the brake levers?

I remember testing riding one of those back in the day and it had a nice feel. Thanks for reviving the memory.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

What a great restoration you did! The bike looks like it just rolled out of the LBS where it was bought. The Stumpjumper is the bike that brought mountain biking to the masses. It's THE vintage bike to have! Enjoy it!


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words, it was a labour of love and brought back many memories of my start to mountain biking in 1990


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

DoubleCentury said:


> Did you ditch the cheesy rubber hoods for the brake levers?
> 
> I remember testing riding one of those back in the day and it had a nice feel. Thanks for reviving the memory.


The lever hoods were all sticky, slimy and wouldn't come back from there, so in the bin they went.


----------



## Dan Zulu (Jul 5, 2008)

That is quite a find. I hope you have a great time getting it dirty again.


----------



## PCC (Sep 5, 2005)

That's a beautiful bike! I still have most of my '89 Stumpjumper Comp that is spec'd similarly to your '90, but, mine had thumb shifters, silver chain rings, and silver brake calipers. Oh, yeah, mine had a different seapost and a Specialized saddle, too. The frame and fork look almost the same except for the rear brake cable stop (mine doesn't have one) and mine had the pastel graphics. Seeing those pictures makes me want to restore mine back to original condition.


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

Sweet bike, I especially like that frame, its freakin mint!


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

I can not get over how great that paint looks. Excellent work bringing it back to life, I am right there with you on riding some thing that brings back memories from days long gone. Enjoy!


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

Yep, most people that have seen the bike think I re-sprayed the frame and put NOS parts on it 

Not the case as she is 100% original (except grips, so maybe 99%) 

I just gave her a strip and clean, regrease and rebuild :thumbsup:

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Reminds me of walking into a bike shop and seeing all the Stumpys lined up: base, comp, team, epic.
They just looked like they'd ride fast sitting there. I bought an entry level Stumpy the following year.

I gotta say, I like this one more than most I've seen recently. Way to take the time to really strip it down and give it a thorough going though and then put it back together right as rain.

Big thumbs up!


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks Rumpfy, many have asked what I will do or when I will ride it.

Thing is, I cannot bring myself to ride it now it is soooooo clean and shiny and in such original condition 

Some may find that a little odd, lucky I have a few bikes to choose from


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ride it or I take back all the nice comments.


----------



## mobydick (Oct 28, 2011)

One of my favorite "easy" rides... like the black canti's on your white frame...


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

That is sick...brings back some memories! I would ride the crap out of that thing!!


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

Looks good. Keep the old stock rolling.


----------



## Big-Chuck (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow, looks great. Glad it's not mine, would not want to ride it either. 

Also good to know there's a few in Oz.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

That's a fantastic bike and excellent work on the cleanup! That's yet another that reminds me of my first 'good' MTB, which was a '91 Rockhopper Comp.

Have you had to shoot WD-40 into the shifters yet, or are they okay? I got to be a fan of those first-gen Rapidfire "push-push" shifters because that's what I had on the Rockhopper, but the grease inside them gums up over time. Good news is it's easily fixed with a quick shot of spray lubricant.


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

cegrover said:


> That's a fantastic bike and excellent work on the cleanup! That's yet another that reminds me of my first 'good' MTB, which was a '91 Rockhopper Comp.
> 
> Have you had to shoot WD-40 into the shifters yet, or are they okay? I got to be a fan of those first-gen Rapidfire "push-push" shifters because that's what I had on the Rockhopper, but the grease inside them gums up over time. Good news is it's easily fixed with a quick shot of spray lubricant.


Know all about the shifters gumming up inside as that is exactly what destroyed the LX versions on my 1990 Shogun  back in the day.

Liberally sprayed these shifters and they seem to work fine.


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

vintage stumpy crew!!


----------

